# Paging all Vancouverites!



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi everyone! 

I know this is a long shot but I thought I'd turn to my hedgecommunity for help!

I'm bringing Sandslash with me from Vancouver to Calgary to spend it with my parents. We leave on Tuesday. However, I have to be back here on the 30th for work, and pets aren't allowed on westjet from dec 15th to Jan 6th, so my mom said she'd babysit Sandy for me for a week and then send him as soon as the embargo's over. However, it's 3x as expensive to send him unattended.

I was hoping that maybe on an off chance one of you would be flying from Calgary to Vancouver after the 6th and I could pay to have him accompany you. I would be ridiculously grateful and you wouldn't have to do anything, my parents would drive him to the airport and all his arrangements would be pre-made so you'd just put him in cargo and I'd meet him in Van. I know it's a lot to ask but I know that my fellow hedgemoms (and dads ) have been in the same boat before so I was hoping someone would be willing to help. Thanks so much!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi,

Just a suggestion, but maybe another option would be to leave Sandy at home and have a friend or someone you trust come to your place every day to feed and check on him? Just a thought. Hopefully you find a way to make it work.


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

I did consider that and I've evaluated all my options and 

a) I don't have anyone who's going to be here for the holidays who I trust to look in on Sandy (not many of my friends are spending xmas in the area) Our house is really old and the heat and power go out at random, and I'd be really uneasy with having someone just look in on him once a day. 

b) I would feel just awful having him here alone with no snuggles or interaction for his first Christmas


----------



## VB_Spike (Aug 30, 2009)

****. So close. I'm driving to Calgary from the okanagan tomorrow and coming back on the 28th. Not quite close enough or I could get your hog home.


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Well thank you so so much for the thought it means a lot that you'd be willing to do it  

Luckily my dad ended up getting called to Vancouver on business so now he's driving Sandy and I back to Vancouver. It worked out great! I'll let you all know how Sandslash fares in the car tmrw


----------

